# 2012 Allez OSBB w/ SRAM Rival Build



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

First, a few facts and figures you all probably will want to know

*Rider Height*: 5'10"
*Frame Size*: 56cm
*Total Weight* (Incl. cages, Garmin 500, and pedals): 17lbs. 13oz.
*Build Kit*: SRAM Rival w/ Specialized BB30 Crankset (50/34)
*Wheels*: Velocity Aeroheads (~1650g, could probably trim about half a pound here)
*Tires*: Roubaix Armadillo Elites

*Background*

I switched over from a 54cm CAAD9 (2010 Model) to this bike because I didn't care for the CAAD9, even with a 130mm stem it felt too short. The bike itself also just didn't feel 'right' no matter how many fittings I had done with it. With an identical build kit, the Allez was a full pound lighter.

*Ride Quality*
Compared to the CAAD9, I feel that the Allez is a fair bit smoother. Across some rooted out bike path it was readily apparent to me the Allez has better dampening properties. I can't give you a subjective measure, but I could definitely tell a marked difference. 

The bike also feels very stiff. I am by no means a strong sprinter, but at ~175lbs I can definitely put out some decent watts. At maximum effort I feel that the Allez is as stiff, if not moreso, than the CAAD9. The Allez also has the advantage of feeling like it is holding its line better as I wrench on the bars, but this could very well be due to the slightly longer wheelbase.

Overall, I give this bike a thorough recommendation for just about anyone. The ride is smooth and stiff, plus it can be had at a low price, and you can build it up pretty light. I think with some nicer wheels I could easily get this bike into that coveted sub-17lb. range.

I am Marcos Estrebillo
I am glad that I'm finally Specialized!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Your ride looks nice.

I am on a 56.5cm Allez, I upgraded to a Sram Rival derailer for the rear since the Tiagra wouldn't work with the new drive train, Profile TT bars, Campy's Khamsin wheels w/ their 10 cog cassette and a new Shimano chain and clipless pedals and a new Riva seat and the same Armadillo tires from Specialized. Not sure where that puts me on a scale of 1 to 5 but they say speed is all in the rider anyway.


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

Nice ride! Could you be so kind to measure the width of the BB shell for me? I have some unanswered questions in this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/allez-2012-ultra-torque-266112.html


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice build and review.
The bike looks perfectly proportioned with your set up and no doubt fits you well.
I am going to build my first Specialized this winter...a Roubaix.
Specialized bikes are hard to fault. The CAAD bike and in particular the new CAAD10 is an outstanding bike but no doubt the new Alez is as well.
Cheers.


----------



## roman (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharp looking bike. Proves that you don't have to spend a lot to get a light, fast machine.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. And a nice looking ride!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

MarcosE,

Did you cut the steerer tube? Your stem seems like mine and has a angle when flipped causing the top cap to sit at a weird angle. I dropped my bars down and wonder if you ran into this same problem doing yours?


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

wesb321 said:


> MarcosE,
> 
> Did you cut the steerer tube? Your stem seems like mine and has a angle when flipped causing the top cap to sit at a weird angle. I dropped my bars down and wonder if you ran into this same problem doing yours?


As far as I know, Specialized has a top cap for steerer tube/stem interfaces that have the offset you are referring to.

In their mountain bikes, anyway, they have "wagon wheel" top caps for straight and offset interfaces. There is probably a similar thing for road, if not the same.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

velominati said:


> As far as I know, Specialized has a top cap for steerer tube/stem interfaces that have the offset you are referring to.
> 
> In their mountain bikes, anyway, they have "wagon wheel" top caps for straight and offset interfaces. There is probably a similar thing for road, if not the same.



The perfect excuse to visit the LBS on pay day.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

wesb321 said:


> The perfect excuse to visit the LBS on pay day.


What?!?!?!?! You need an excuse


----------

